# computer problems



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

As we Silver Surfers know, sometimes we have trouble with our computers.
I had a problem yesterday, so I called Mike, the 11 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control and asked him to come over.

Mike clicked a couple of buttons and solved the problem. 
As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong? 
He replied, 'It was an ID ten T error.'
I didn't want to appear stupid, but nonetheless inquired,
'An, ID ten T error? What's that? In case I need to fix it again.'
Mike grinned.... 'Haven't you ever heard of an ID ten T error before?
'No,' I replied. 
'Write it down,' he said, 'and I think you'll figure it out.' 
So I wrote down:



Spoiler



ID10T


I used to like Mike, the little bastard!


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

We also refer to these as PEBCAK. (Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard)

Don "select bog, down, server from bigtable where 1=1 order by bog desc" Bolton


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

lugnutathome said:


> We also refer to these as PEBCAK. (Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard)
> 
> Don "select bog, down, server from bigtable where 1=1 order by bog desc" Bolton


I've also heard that one as PIBCAK (Problem In Between Chair and Keyboard).

- Merg


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I've also heard that one as PIBCAK (Problem In Between Chair and Keyboard).
> 
> - Merg


How about PFIMBBIIG (Putting Fingers Into Motion Before Brain Is In Gear)? :eek2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LNBK

*L*oose *N*ut *B*ehind (the) *K*eyboard.


----------

